# protector contra sobretensiones de un solo enchufe ?



## hackerduero (Jul 14, 2005)

Hola. Tengo por aqui un protector contra sobreintensidades y sobretensiones. Tiene un solo enchufe donde conectar el aparato a proteger. Me pregunto si a este enchufo conecto una regleta normal con varios enchufes ( por ejemplo 5 enchufes ) ¿ estaran estos protegidos ?.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 14, 2005)

No hay problema. La protección contra sobretensiónes es un simple arreglo de varistores y un fusible, que protegen contra picos de voltaje sin importar cuantos equipos tengas conectados a el.


----------

